# Look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!



## wvaltakis2 (Aug 12, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360076009829&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023

Still in shock, we missed it on the 'Bay but he called him this morning and it's been charged. Hopefully going to pick it up on Monday, there'll be some interesting things happening in the near future:naughty:.

~Chip


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

Sweet--shall I just send you the drawings and the Ti bar so you can make your own? :devil:


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

Not quite ready for that yet Fred, I couldn't do that design justice. I can't wait for the rest of CPF to see it. I'm not even sure what my first project will be. I'm actually thinking of getting back into blades, maybe some sort of OTF automatic. Definetely not starting with Ti though, it's been a few years since I made some shavings with anything but an impro-lathe (drill press and a file). I'm sure it will all come back fast, and the digital readout will surely help repeatability. 

~Chip


----------



## jhanko (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

Does your wife have a sister?


Jeff


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

Nice!!!! All my father-in-law gives me is grief


----------



## Changchung (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

 Can I send you a [email protected] so that you practice with it??? That need to be mod... :twothumbs

Enjoy...


----------



## wquiles (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

Congrats on the new toy


----------



## ICUDoc (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

wow really nice- fun fun fun!


----------



## Cheesy (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*



wvaltakis2 said:


> it's been charged.



It's cordless!? :naughty:


Kev.


----------



## KowShak (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

Ti is going to be a no-no on that machine, its nice and shiny but not very heavily made as lathes or mills go. Luckily, aluminium is easy to machine so you'll have no problems there.


----------



## Torque1st (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

Congratulations! Have fun with the new toy, -er actually several toys built into one.


----------



## petersmith6 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

lets be honest here...it just porn...........(its a man thing)


----------



## donn_ (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

Wow! I see at least a dozen different handles on that sucker.

How many people does it require for operation?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*



donn_ said:


> Wow! I see at least a dozen different handles on that sucker.
> 
> How many people does it require for operation?



One guy, eleven women. :devil:


----------



## piesoup (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Oh my god, look what my father-in-law just bought for my garage!!!*

As Jeff said, any sisters??!! 
What a stunning machine!


----------



## Data (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow that is a cool looking machine! Eye candy for sure. It looks well made too. I googled this one for additional info.

Get some super sharp tools and have at it. I can't wait to see what you come up with. If you are going to try to cut titanium, start with smaller parts and slow surface speeds of around 100fpm.


Cheers
Dave


----------



## csshih (Dec 21, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh.
I volunteer to test whatever comes out of that.. except the shavings. :twothumbs


----------

